# soft power



## ditnn

How would you translate the term "soft power" ?

see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soft_power


Thanks!


----------



## pointvirgule

Click on « Français » in the left column of that Wikipedia page you referred to...


----------



## Glasguensis

What's wrong with how wikipedia itself translates it, namely Soft Power or Puissance Douce ? http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soft_power

Edit : cross-posted


----------



## Philippides

Je n'ai jamais entendu "puissance douce" en français. Il me semble qu'en français (de France) on utilisera systématiquement l'expression anglaise sans la traduire.


----------



## iuytr

Oui, il y a même une émission de la radio France Culture qui s'appelle Soft Power, il faut garder le terme anglais dans un contexte français


----------



## Nicomon

À part « puissance douce »  *Termium*  suggère  « pouvoir de convaincre »,  « pouvoir de velours »  et « puissance discrète ». 

Et ce qui suit est extrait du GDT sous *soft power*


> Terme* :                                                                                                                                                                                                      pouvoir de convaincre   *
> recommandé officiellement par la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie (France)


  Mais bien sûr  « soft power » sonne nettement plus français.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

iuytr said:


> Oui, il y a même une émission de la radio France Culture qui s'appelle Soft Power, il faut garder le terme anglais dans un contexte français



Okay, you're the Francophone; but "Il faut garder" or "On ferait mieux de garder"?


----------



## Philippides

Je pensais moi aussi à l'émission de radio 
Je ne connaissais pas "Pouvoir de convaincre" que je ne trouve pas mal. Cependant pour faire clairement référence au concept tel qu'utilisé en anglais, et à tout ce qu'il véhicule, sans hésitation il faut garder "soft power".


----------



## ditnn

Thank you for all the great ideas. 

I like the translation "pouvoir de velours".
I think it is quite subtle.


----------



## Philippides

ditnn said:


> I like the translation "pouvoir de velours".
> I think it is quite subtle.


Yes it is subtle. But it does not convey the concept of "soft power" as generally understood when describing international relations.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le très catégorique « il faut garder "soft power" ».   

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas cliqué sur les liens de Termium dont l'un mène *à ce site *je copie ci-après la définition de FranceTerme (qui est aussi celle qu'on peut lire dans le GDT) : 





> *pouvoir de convaincre
> *Domaine :
> RELATIONS INTERNATIONALES
> Définition :
> Capacité d'un État ou d'un groupe d'États à rallier à ses vues un ou plusieurs autres États, grâce à l'influence prépondérante qu'il exerce dans divers domaines, à son rayonnement ou au prestige qui lui est reconnu.
> [...]
> *Équivalent étranger : soft power (en) *


----------



## Reynald

Le problème avec "pouvoir de convaincre", c'est qu'il évoque surtout (pour des oreilles de France, en tout cas), l'utilisation d'arguments rationnels, au cours de discussions, pour influencer des choix. Le _soft power _est évidemment autre chose. "Pouvoir de velours" et "pouvoir doux" me paraissent aussi très bons, mais à défaut d'un accord général sur un terme unique en français dans les articles, ouvrages en français ou traductions, je garde aussi le _soft power _compris de tous.


----------



## archijacq

Personnellement, je préfère le terme "diplomatie d'influence" (il s'agit parfois de "rayonnement culturel").


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime bien « diplomatie d'influence ».   Mais sur la page de France Terme que j'ai mise en lien plus haut, on dit "soft diplomacy". 


> Définition :         Forme de diplomatie privilégiant le pouvoir de convaincre et utilisant tous types de réseaux et de relations personnelles.
> Équivalent étranger :                                                                                                                                                                                     soft diplomacy (en)


@ Reynald :  J'ai mis exprès la définition de FRANCE terme.  J'aurais cru que...   

Les liens internes mènent vers  « pouvoir de contraindre », qui se dirait "hard power" en anglais.   
Dois-je présumer que là aussi, vous diriez le très français "hard power" ?


----------



## archijacq

Je dirais "pouvoir coercitif" ou, pour éviter parfois de se répéter,"la manière forte" (le pendant serait : "la manière douce").


----------



## iuytr

Quand j'ai écrit il faut garder, cela ne reflète pas une opinion personnelle. Je voulais juste dire que l'usage fait que ce concept est rendu par le terme anglais, comprendre "il faut" comme :  si vous voulez être sûr d'être compris. On trouve assez souvent dans un texte français : soft power  suivi d'un équivalent français entre parenthèses  souvent puissance douce, parfois pouvoir doux ou pouvoir souple parfois diplomatie d'influence.  Mais si vous utilisez les termes puissance douce seuls, même quelqu'un familier du concept mettra sans doute quelques secondes à faire le rapprochement.

Sur la plupart des sites du gouvernement français ou autour de sciences po ou encore dans les publications universitaires c'est soft power qu'on retrouve, je ne parle même pas des medias. On peut le regretter et militer pour un terme français avec soft power entre parenthèses, je n'ai rien contre !


----------



## Nicomon

Merci archijacq.


----------



## Reynald

Nicomon said:


> @ Reynald :  J'ai mis exprès la définition de FRANCE terme.  J'aurais cru que...


Oui, j'ai vu. Mais je ne vois pas exactement ce que vous voulez dire. Que la traduction par "pouvoir de convaincre" correspondrait bien à la définition donnée ? Si je me réfère à la définition de l'inventeur du concept, "convaincre" employé seul me paraît insuffisant pour la raison que j'ai donnée. "Pouvoir d'influencer" peut-être ? Toujours est-il qu'en France, quiconque s'intéresse à ces questions comprend et emploie le terme anglais tel qu'il est défini ici :


> Nye a mis en valeur les "interdépendances complexes" des relations entre les nations par temps de mondialisation et a inventé le concept de "soft power". C'est l'idée que, pour influencer les affaires internationales et améliorer leur image, les Etats-Unis doivent utiliser leur culture et non plus seulement leur force militaire, économique et industrielle (le "hard power"). "Le soft power, c'est l'attraction, et non pas la coercition, m'explique Joe Nye dans son bureau. Et la culture américaine est au coeur de ce pouvoir d'influence qu'elle soit "high" ou "low", que ce soit de l'art ou de l'entertainment, qu'elle soit produite par Harvard ou par Hollywood. (...) Mais le "soft power", c'est aussi l'influence à travers des valeurs, comme la liberté, la démocratie, l'individualisme, le pluralisme de la presse, la mobilité sociale, l'économie de marché et le modèle d'intégration des minorités aux Etats-Unis. C'est aussi grâce aux normes juridiques, au système du copyright, aux mots que nous créons, aux idées que l'on diffuse dans le monde que le "power" peut être "soft". Et puis, bien sûr, notre influence est renforcée aujourd'hui par Internet, par Google, YouTube, Myspace et Facebook."


(Cité par Frédéric Martel dans _Mainstream_)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Somehow, "_le pouvoir de velours_" makes me think of the expression "an iron fist in a velvet glove", "_un main de fer dans un gant de velours_". Would  "le pouvoir[or _la __politique_] _de persuasion_" work here, or ".._de __pression morale_" [ for 'suasion', which includes persuasion and dissuasion]? As for "_hard power_", perhaps not, although French already has "_hard_" for pornography and, I think, "_rock_" and  "_hard discount_"...or are these Franglais?


----------



## ph_l

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Somehow, "_le pouvoir douce_" makes me think of the expression "an iron fist in a velvet glove", "_un main de fer dans un gant de velours_".


I think that's why Reynald, in post#12, said that he liked the suggested "pouvoir de velours". Which I support too, FWIW.



ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Would "le pouvoir[or _la __politique_] _de persuasion_" work here, or ".._de __pression morale_" [ for 'suasion', which includes persuasion and dissuasion]?


The trick is that there is more than "persuasion" in "soft power": you also have 'influence', 'attraction', 'mild coercion'... AE succeeded in capturing all this (and more; see post #18) in a single, widely known expression; an alternative expression, especially in another language, has a tough uphill battle to fight.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime aussi _pouvoir de velours_ pour la même raison.  

@ ain'tt :  _soft power _n'est pas franglais, c'est carrément anglais.  Mais ce n'est pas moi qui arriverai à convaincre qui que ce soit de dire autre chose, si la commission générale de terminologie et de néologie de France n'y est pas arrivée.   Alors, dites "soft power" si vous préférez l'anglicisme.  

Et bientôt, quand tout le monde parlera anglais, on n'aura plus besoin de traducteurs, terminologues ou « créateurs de néologismes ».   Dommage...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks for your comments (and to Reynald, Nico...for theirs), ph_I! You're right about alternative (or equivalent) expressions being tricky, but that's what these forums are for, after all, aren't they   ?


----------



## Reynald

Nicomon said:


> Mais ce n'est pas moi qui arriverai à convaincre qui que ce soit de dire autre chose, si la commission générale de terminologie et de néologie de France n'y est pas arrivée.   Alors, dites "soft power" si vous préférez l'anglicisme.
> 
> Et bientôt, quand tout le monde parlera anglais, on n'aura plus besoin de traducteurs, terminologues ou « créateurs de néologismes ».   Dommage...


On peut comprendre cette lassitude, Nicomon. Déjà, créer le néologisme n'est pas toujours une mince affaire, mais en plus, une fois qu'un terme "a pris", il est très difficile de le déloger. Un petit tour dans la presse québécoise montre d'ailleurs que le Québec n'a pas davantage réussi à l'extirper :


> Affaire Snowden : le soft-power d’Obama compromis


http://www.quebechebdo.com/Opinion/Tribune-libre/2013-08-02/article-3337478/Affaire-Snowden-%3A-le-soft-power-d%26rsquo%3BObama-compromis/1


> Les pratiques dévoilées au grand jour sont, note John Parisella, « à l'encontre des valeurs américaines » de justice et de liberté, le _soft power_.


http://ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/international/2014/12/09/004-rapport-senat-torture-cia-reactions-analyses.shtml

Même Le Devoir, c'est dire... 


> Soft power et démocratie


http://www.ledevoir.com/societe/actualites-en-societe/350817/carre-rose-au-sein


----------



## djudju

surprise que personne n'ait suggéré les deux termes ensemble, pouvoir de convaincre et pouvoir de contraindre, pour soft power et hard power


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour djudju,

Si tu relis bien ce fil de 2015 que tu as réanimé   tu verras  que ces deux termes ont bel et bien été mentionnés.
Bon, pas ensemble dans un même post... mais ils sont tout de même là tous les deux.


----------



## djudju

en effet, autant pour moi ! merci de me le faire remarquer
la différence est peut-être de les voir côte à côte pour la pertinence (ou pas) des deux traductions...


----------



## Nicomon

Si je me fie aux suggestions de la banque Termium - et aux posts précédents -  on peut aussi opposer  
_- pouvoir discret / puissance discrète _*à *_pouvoir coercitif / puissance coercitive._


----------



## djudju

oui, cela étant, je n'aime pas trop discret (même si je l'ai utilisé aujourd'hui pour " contrôle discret" dans un autre contexte)
en fait, la question est de savoir ce que recouvre ce fameux soft power : la culture ? auquel cas, Hollywood (pour schématiser) n'a rien de discret
les tractations diplomatiques en coulisses? certes discrètes, mais est-ce bien le sujet ?
l'image projetée par l'exécutif américain ? pas très discrète non plus, mais c'est sans doute une question de personne...
la question reste ouverte je crois...


----------



## Nicomon

Oui, la question reste ouverte.  Mais ce n'est pas moi qui vais résoudre le débat.  
Je rends mon tablier.


----------



## wildan1

djudju said:


> la question est de savoir ce que recouvre ce fameux soft power : la culture ?


Oui, certes, mais peut-être d'une manière plus ciblée à informer et ouvrir les esprits sur les USA que ce que fait Hollywood ou les mass-médias commerciaux.

Le Département d'État (tout comme les ministères des affaires étrangères d'autres pays) dispose d'une vaste panoplie d'efforts et de structures qui utilisent _le soft power_ : bourses d'études, aide au développement, activités culturelles (échanges, expositions, concerts, colloques, etc.). Tout cela contribue à une connaissance (et on espère, une appréciation) plus profonde du pays qui organise de telles activités.



> *Soft power* is a concept developed by Joseph Nye of Harvard University to describe the ability to attract and co-opt rather than by coercion (hard power), using force or giving money as a means of persuasion. Soft power is the ability to shape the preferences of others through appeal and attraction. A defining feature of soft power is that it is noncoercive; the currency of soft power is culture, political values, and foreign policies. Recently, the term has also been used in changing and influencing social and public opinion through relatively less transparent channels and lobbying through powerful political and non-political organizations.


Soft power - Wikipedia


----------

